# admissions in lahore medical and dental college



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

my aggregate is 52 % and want to get into lmdc and i have no problem paying extra fee


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

they will take aproximately 20-30 lac as donation then no problem:thumbsup:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

In my opinion it would be better to repeat a year and get agg above 60 atleast, But whatever floats your boat.....


----------



## sanaafzal09 (Sep 9, 2015)

My Aggregate is 68% Suggest me Private Medical colleges for bds!


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

My aggregate is 61%. I want to get admission in LMDC on overseas seat. They told me, I will have to pay 24 lacs for the first year and then usually local fee afterwards. I have no problem paying 24 lacs or abit more. Will I get the admission in LMDC, as today they told me my score is very poor and there are slim chances that I will get a call or get admission. They said "submit the form and we will see, what we can do".

Anyone have gone through this experience or anyone have information regarding their procedure, plz let me know, that will I get admission?
Thank You


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohsin Saleem said:


> they will take aproximately 20-30 lac as donation then no problem


whats the regular fee over there? and are you sure ke itna zyada lnge like 25 tk de skti hn mein


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dr21 said:


> My aggregate is 61%. I want to get admission in LMDC on overseas seat. They told me, I will have to pay 24 lacs for the first year and then usually local fee afterwards. I have no problem paying 24 lacs or abit more. Will I get the admission in LMDC, as today they told me my score is very poor and there are slim chances that I will get a call or get admission. They said "submit the form and we will see, what we can do".
> 
> Anyone have gone through this experience or anyone have information regarding their procedure, plz let me know, that will I get admission?
> Thank You


donations dene ke bawajood chances pr hai yn donations dene ke bgair chances pr hai?


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Skandril said:


> In my opinion it would be better to repeat a year and get agg above 60 atleast, But whatever floats your boat.....


q donations ke bwjood lmdc mein possible nhi?


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Maybe you should go for a gap year? I am not sure if they would give admission with donation or not because your aggregate is a bit low. But you can always try again.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

sanaafzal09 said:


> My Aggregate is 68% Suggest me Private Medical colleges for bds!


Sharif lmdc and uol dental


----------



## sanaafzal09 (Sep 9, 2015)

What Should Be Minimum Aggregate To Apply For Private Medical Colleges?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

sanaafzal09 said:


> What Should Be Minimum Aggregate To Apply For Private Medical Colleges?


For bds ur aggregate is enough to get admission


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr21 said:


> My aggregate is 61%. I want to get admission in LMDC on overseas seat. They told me, I will have to pay 24 lacs for the first year and then usually local fee afterwards. I have no problem paying 24 lacs or abit more. Will I get the admission in LMDC, as today they told me my score is very poor and there are slim chances that I will get a call or get admission. They said "submit the form and we will see, what we can do".
> 
> Anyone have gone through this experience or anyone have information regarding their procedure, plz let me know, that will I get admission?
> Thank You


LMDC just wont pass a chance to make money out of students (especially those applying in Foreign seat) I think you might have a chance on overseas seat or by big donations if you are talking about LMDC only, They are the king of thieves. If they said "Submit the form and We'll see" then I think you can/ or should interpret that as that they want to exhort more money out of you when they call you for an interview, but hey...atleast you have an aggregate above 60 to apply, Even If you cant get admission this year you can take a gap year to increase your score.


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

maha321 said:


> donations dene ke bawajood chances pr hai yn donations dene ke bgair chances pr hai?


I have agreed to pay donation but they said still its on a chance. because of 61%

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> LMDC just wont pass a chance to make money out of students (especially those applying in Foreign seat) I think you might have a chance on overseas seat or by big donations if you are talking about LMDC only, They are the king of thieves. If they said "Submit the form and We'll see" then I think you can/ or should interpret that as that they want to exhort more money out of you when they call you for an interview, but hey...atleast you have an aggregate above 60 to apply, Even If you cant get admission this year you can take a gap year to increase your score.



Thanx for your reply, that really helped. I'm going to submit the form, and hoping to get admission


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

maha321 said:


> whats the regular fee over there? and are you sure ke itna zyada lnge like 25 tk de skti hn mein


Yeah in my opimion they would really take 25lac almost allthe medical colleges in lahore take donation except few one so you can get admisson by paying the donation and i have heard that they are crocodile for taking donation hahahahaha
as for as fees is concerned regular tution fee is 640000 rupees for the b catagery college and 700000 for tthe a catagory and lmdc is in b catagery and admission and building regestration etc would be near around 2-3 lac for first year and then fee will be near about 7 lac and some thing:thumbsup:.....


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dr21 said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> > donations dene ke bawajood chances pr hai yn donations dene ke bgair chances pr hai?
> ...


i am visiting them on Monday and have an aggregate of 53% and i have no problem paying much so tell me will they offer me a seat or not? i m very tensed and i also want to get admission but dont know if they will offer me or not


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

.

- - - Updated - - -



maha321 said:


> i am visiting them on Monday and have an aggregate of 53% and i have no problem paying much so tell me will they offer me a seat or not? i m very tensed and i also want to get admission but dont know if they will offer me or not


plz check ur inbox


----------



## Iqra143 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dr21 said:


> .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Plz post here or pm me as i have the same issue i have 65% aggregate i called them and they asked 24 lakh donation for first year.


----------

